# [solved] Opera, Qt4, argh

## papahuhn

Hallo,

ich musste heute Opera neu mergen und benutze seitdem gezwungenermaßen qt4. Der qt-qt3support ist wohl aus dem opera-10.10 ebuild rausgeflogen, und jetzt kann ich nicht mehr wechseln. Das Problem: Wenn gar keine Tabs offen sind und ich per Tastenshortcut oder Doppelklick ein neues erstes Tab aufmache, ist der Tastaturfokus nicht in der Adresseingabezeile. Bei qt3 hatte ich das Problem nicht, und es taucht auch nur beim ersten Tab auf, aber das ist bei mir der Normalfall. Gibt es da irgendeine qt-Einstellung die ich kennen sollte?

Grüße

----------

## R.Aven

Ich nutze Opera in der Version 10.10-r1 und kann das Verhalten nicht nachvollziehen. Ich habe aber nie "keinen" Tab - bei mir ist immer einer geöffnet, wenn ich keine Seiten offen habe wird automatisch der Schnellwahltab geöffnet. Und da ist der Fokus immer im Adressfeld (mal von den Suchfeldern abgesehen).

Und wenn das Problem wirklich nur beim ersten geöffneten Tab auftaucht, dann würde ich mich direkt an Opera wenden. Die sind da eigentlich immer recht zügig beim Beheben solcher Fehler (was es ja ist, wenn es nur in bestimmten Auftritt - und von einem Feature wird da wohl keiner reden wollen).

R.Aven

----------

## papahuhn

Hallo,

auf einem KDE-System mit qt 4.6.1 gibt es das Problem anscheinend auch nicht. Ich aktualisiere gerade qt auf 4.6.2 um zu sehen, obs daran oder an der Desktop-Umgebung liegt (habe xfce).

Gruß

----------

## jodel

die neueste alpha 10.50 braucht kein qt mehr, vielleicht das mal testen. Ist aber nicht so super stabil muss ich sagen.

----------

## firefly

 *jodel wrote:*   

> die neueste alpha 10.50 braucht kein qt mehr, vielleicht das mal testen. Ist aber nicht so super stabil muss ich sagen.

 

dass stimmt so nicht ganz, Opera verwendet Qt wenn auf dem System vorhanden. Wenn nicht wird ein eigenes Toolkit verwendet.

Qt ist nicht mehr eine harte Abhängigkeit für Opera.

----------

## jodel

dass es dennoch qt verwendet wenn vorhanden wusste ich nicht, mein Satz stimmt aber trotzdem   :Wink: 

Opera war das einzigste für das ich qt gebraucht hab, deshalb habs ichs gleich nach der alpha deinstalliert.

Für windows gibts ja schon die 10.50 beta also sollte die für linux auch bald kommen.

----------

## papahuhn

Habs hinbekommen. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ein frisch angelegtes .opera Verzeichnis das Problem nicht hat. Dann hab ich ein bisschen in meiner alten Konfiguration rumgesucht, und festgestellt, dass das Entfernen einer einzigen Zeile die Lösung ist.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm.., evtl. lässt sich da auch was mit der Use-Flag "qt-static" machen...  :Wink: 

 */usr/portage/www-client/opera/opera-10.10-r1.ebuild wrote:*   

> qt-static? ( media-libs/nas )
> 
>                 !qt-static? ( x11-libs/qt-gui )

 

----------

## papahuhn

Nein, hab ich als erstes probiert.

----------

